# Can filter or something else?



## burner (Jul 23, 2011)

I need to re-think my scrubber design. I built benamucc's DIY (http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54839) and it worked OK in the beginning. Lately my LA con has been stinking up my garage. The high heat and humidity have something to do with it as well (I think). I have an S&P TD-100 (100cfm) hooked up to it and I also think it's pushing air thru it too quickly and it's not getting scrubbed. The fan sucks air out of my chamber, thru a 90* bend, then the filter, and the air does come out fast.

I'm thinking of getting a Can 2600 or a Can 705, if I went with the 705 i'd hook a compatible PC fan to it. The 2600 can use a PC fan as well (with a decent mmh20 rating) or I may run it with my S&P. My box is a little over 2 sq.ft and I'm 99% sure I have no air leaks and definitely have negative pressure.

My local store swears by the Can's, he had me pretty much convinced to get a 2600 ($54 out the door). Anyways ...how do all of you feel about the Can's? What about any others...Phresh, etc?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 23, 2011)

How long have yu been using that filter? If it is filtering constantly it will lose its effect over time depending on the environment that it is filtering. Yu can either open it up and put new carbon in it or yu can dump out the carbon yu have on a cookie pan and put it in the oven on 400* for about 30minutes and it will reactivate the carbon. Yu can buy that carbon at the aquarium store but it may be cheaper online. Also if yu have a lot of air to scrub it may be more effective to make a second one to run with the first. If yu think the airflow is too fast then put the one filter on one side of the fan and the second filter on the other side of the fan (the fan would be mounted between the two filters)


----------



## burner (Jul 23, 2011)

Hush - The filters only been running less than 3 months. Adding another in front is actually a really good idea..and I may try and do that. I was also thinking of adding some carbon filter sheets in addition to what's there now. Not sure if it would have an affect...gotta try it

thanks for the suggestion :goodposting:


----------



## terky (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is what I did.

Got a big filter from the hydro shop.

Put it inside a 14" round duct. cap the ends and make the outlet of the filter stick through an end cap.

I then hooked duct from this "manifold" to each of my lights.

All three tents are scrubbed for odor. Been rocking for 6 months at least with no breaks.


----------



## burner (Jul 27, 2011)

Terky i'm not sure I understand your setup...why stick the filter inside a duct with one end capped off? 

What filters are everyone running? I'm trying to get some pros/cons on different brands and setups


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Terky i'm not sure I understand your setup...why stick the filter inside a duct with one end capped off?
> 
> What filters are everyone running? I'm trying to get some pros/cons on different brands and setups




Nchef runs what look like good race intake filters....pretty sure he is impressed with them and they are rewashable.


----------



## burner (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw that....it is a possibility. If i remember correctly he said they worked, but had to keep washing them?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jul 28, 2011)

we are using the 'organic air' filter, also. 
small, liteweight and yes washable.
highly reccomend them.


----------



## burner (Jul 28, 2011)

The organic filter is an option, little more than I wanted to spend tho. What's the general consensus on DIY filters? I've seen a ton of diy scrubbers that seem to work, refillable, and generally cheap to make...


----------



## terky (Jul 29, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Terky i'm not sure I understand your setup...why stick the filter inside a duct with one end capped off?
> 
> What filters are everyone running? I'm trying to get some pros/cons on different brands and setups



I took a filter that is 12" diameter. 

Put it in 14" diameter duct. Both ends of the duct are caped with the outlet sticking through one end. Seal air tight.

I then put three 8" taps on the 3' piece of 14" duct. 8" R8 flex to my hoods.

All hoods are pulled through the one filter. I have been using it for almost a year now without any problems.


----------



## burner (Jul 29, 2011)

Its all so clear to me now terky ...thats a nice setup you have there. Thanks for your input


----------



## stevetberry (Aug 6, 2011)

I have tried the odor sock and it did not work once they got into full flower.  I have switched to Phresh and I would recommend this product.  I actually run the hot air back into the house during the winter and no smell as long as the filter is one year old or less.  I tried the filter for a fourth grow and had to replace it during flowering because it started to let odors through.


----------



## Stoneage (Aug 12, 2011)

Terky, Do your reflectors have glass? I started to use an organic filter, with great results. I hose clamp my filter right to my 8" Vortex fan, inside my room.   So, filter, fan, ducting from fan out through my old chimney. I have a super generic reflector, and I was thinking of adding another 600Hps. I would also replace, and add new reflector(s) to keep it cool. I would like to do it all using just the one 8" vortex fan. How hard is it to change your filter with the  setup you have?


----------



## terky (Aug 12, 2011)

Stoneage said:
			
		

> Terky, Do your reflectors have glass? I started to use an organic filter, with great results. I hose clamp my filter right to my 8" Vortex fan, inside my room.   So, filter, fan, ducting from fan out through my old chimney. I have a super generic reflector, and I was thinking of adding another 600Hps. I would also replace, and add new reflector(s) to keep it cool. I would like to do it all using just the one 8" vortex fan. How hard is it to change your filter with the  setup you have?



Yes, my reflectors have glass.

Its really easy. I just unscrew the end cap that the filter passes through, pull the filter out and put a new one in. Sealed with duct tape so its removable.

I cool my lights with a 500 CFM 6" fan.

That 8" fan you have could cool 8 lights if the system is built right. I have found 100 CFM is acceptable to cool a 600W lamp.


----------

